# Power to outdoor temp display???



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

What problems, if any, could be presented by using two 12 volt auto batteries in parallel (24 volt) and a train engineer to power the track on a temporary outdoor display where electricity is not available?

Another civil war era modeler and I are considering setting up a display at a local Re-Enactors weekend, we will start small at first, maybe 50 l.f. of track and sidings.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well first off 2 batteries in parallel won't give 24v, put them in Series. 

Should be ok, but I'm not an elec. engineer, but I do run from bat power. 
Be sure you have an on/off switch that is easy to use between the bats. and the TE. If you have it you won't need it, but if you don't, you will! 

We want pics! 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Use a fuse! Between the batts and on the output as close to the battery as possible. They can dump a lot of current in a short. No problem in the theory. 

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

A fuse, as Greg said, is absolutely mandatory. 
The best and easiest is probably an automotive fuse holder and a bunch of 5 or 10 or 15 amp fuses depending how much current you normally draw for whatever our running. 

And this might sound stupid but I'll add it anyway especially for people not that familiar with electrical items. 
Connecting the two batteries in series means connecting the "plus" of one battery to the "minus" of the second battery and then feeding powerto the TE from the remaining terminals of each battery, one + and one - 
HOWEVER!!! Two 12 volt automotive batteries will give you a lot more than 24 volts at the output at the low current that the train requires - typically 14.4 volt each or a total of almost 29 volts. 
Don't know if the TE can handle that. 
I would just try to use one battery first and see how fast the trains run with a single battery. The TE will drop the voltage a bit, but I think you should still have enough voltage to run the trains at a reasonable speed. But you still need the fuse!!!


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks all for the input. I will test and report back with pix closer to Spring with the display.


----------

